# Boat pinned in bottom of Kirch



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ah - we were wondering where you guys were at the takeout. We were a little worried... not worried enough to put our beers down and hike all the way to Kirsh, of course, but you know - worried. 
I hope everybody's okay.


----------



## skisotope (Jun 1, 2009)

The boat in question is mine. If anyone is heading up to Gore this week and happens to see it, I'd appreciate knowing whether or not it's still there. Hopefully the water will drop and we'll get back at it next weekend. Weird situation, we were below the rowdier part of Kirchbaum's picking our way through the easier stuff when I went over a rock sideways and got pinned sideways, head up, in the middle of the river. I was holding myself up for 10-15s before the boat shifted and I had water coming up into my helmet and had to exit.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll be up there Wednesday, will keep an eye out.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Id725 said:


> I hope everybody's okay.


 Everyone's fine. Too bad I missed out on brats, beers and lies.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

skisotope said:


> The boat in question is mine. If anyone is heading up to Gore this week and happens to see it, I'd appreciate knowing whether or not it's still there. Hopefully the water will drop and we'll get back at it next weekend. Weird situation, we were below the rowdier part of Kirchbaum's picking our way through the easier stuff when I went over a rock sideways and got pinned sideways, head up, in the middle of the river. I was holding myself up for 10-15s before the boat shifted and I had water coming up into my helmet and had to exit.


Hey, Forest here. me and Craig got your float bag and gave you that size 12 shoe.:?

FYI, anyone who goes in there this week, it looked to us like it may come loose on its own based on how it was moving around, so it could potentially work its way down river...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't feel too bad, I've seen people get into trouble in that mank. There are a couple mini horizon lines that make it hard to see what mank you're bouncing into. Sucks to loose your boat though, but if you've still got an M3 it's probably had a long life.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

It's still there. It's not going anywhere any time soon. A rescue is the only way. Good thing you got out. No easy way out until the water comes down.


----------



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

Its (the boat) not there anymore. A rope was lost about the same location during recovery, fully deployed whereabouts unknown


----------

